# Mowing in Reverse.



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Most MTD products now have the ability to mow in reverse since the CPSC changed a rule that gives the manufacturer some protection from product liability if the system meets certain requirements.

Heres a link to a site run by MTD to try to educate the public on the topic of mower safety......good basic rules. 

Now if people will only follow them.......:whine:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link Neil hopefully everyone will read it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the link Neil.
I still don’t see how these “Safety” features will help prevent accidents.
It’s not like the accidents happen because the operator accidentally kept
the blades engaged while backing up. Most of these accidents happen 
because the operator did not see what was behind the tractor. Fiddling
with stuff on the dash every time you back up, may only divert even more 
attention from what’s going on behind the operator.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

You don't use anything every time you back up......To engage the over ride,you move the ignition key position AND press an override button. Two motions that can't be accidentally done.
This setting stays until you change it or turn off the tractor.

The responsibility is squarely on the operator now. The lawyers on the back of the phone book can chase something else.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*As for reverse in MTD*

As far as it goes for reverse in the MTD. It will only stay engaged as long as you are backing up, as soon as you go forward it disengages. It will not work again unless you turn the key to the operators position and then turn it back to the override and then hit the button again.

Why they wired it this way I have no idea and they won't say why either.

 Bob


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

it is great that the PTO doesn't turn off on some tractors in reverse. now if you are running PTO hydraulics, it will not turn off. i really don't have this problem on my gravely though, the PTO is broken so it is always engaged, i know this in unsafe but i am the only one who runs it, ever.


----------

